# Updated pics of my bottle baby girl,Squirt.



## lil'turkeyma (Jan 16, 2012)

I am loving the new baby pics.Need to see more. I thought I would share some pics of my bottle baby girl,Squirt.Thanks to the great advice here I now know how to take care of her and she is thriving.It's very hard to get a picture of her being still.She's not good at being still.She can clear the couch with the greatest of ease.She can eat everything and trys to at all times.She has got to move outside as soon as I get her a buddy.She is soooo much fun.I had hoped to have a goat to learn milking with,but I was gonna wait until I finished the lot for her.She came early as a free bottle baby that has cost me about $200 so far.DH says I could have bought a nannie with twins for less than that. Soooo while we wait for all these new little ones....check out Squirt...Outside....with the dog......eating....I mean sorting socks.......and jumping up.....






















   I hope some of those pretty mean ole does have twins tonight.Or least before the morning.....I hope ya'll don't miss anything looking at my little doe.Be sure and not let those holding out see this.


----------



## neener92 (Jan 16, 2012)

She is adorable!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 16, 2012)

What a cutie


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 17, 2012)

Getting good pics of bottle babies is purt near impossible....


----------



## crazyland (Jan 17, 2012)

She is so cute!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh my gosh, she is too cute! I love her colors and her ears. You are doing a good job with her. Can't wait to see more pictures.  Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh dear, you are an addict.   Oh well, Hi, I'm Sara, I'm a goat addict.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 23, 2012)

So jealous! You trained your cute lil goatie to do laundry!!


----------

